# San Francisco Medical Marijuana Doctor Offers Three Rules of Medical Cannabis Use



## FruityBud (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenway Medical Marijuana Physicians Evaluations' Medical Director, Dr. Arif Khan advises his patients to follow three rules in order to benefit from medical cannabis. Dr. Khan, a cannabis-knowledgeable physician, works with Greenway patients to find the right combination and method of medical marijuana use to address their specific symptoms.

"Cannabis is a complex medication with a spectrum of benefits, and safe therapeutic use requires selecting strains (Indica v. Sativa) and moderating dosage, depending on each patient's medical condition," said Khan.

*Dr. Khan's Three Rules of Medical Cannabis Use are:*

*Rule #1: Question the Dispensary*
Patients need to question their dispensary about the various types of medical marijuana and the elements of each strain. The characteristics of cannabis vary depending on where it was grown, and how it was grown (indoor or outdoor/in hydro, soil, or organic). The dispensaries should know the answers.

*Rule #2: Make it Personal*
Patients need to use the appropriate strain of cannabis for the medical condition. What friends or family are using may not be effective for the patient. For instance, Sativa is generally not a good choice for patients suffering from insomnia, high blood pressure, heart disease, or anxiety. For these conditions, Indica is typically a better choice.

If a patient is suffering from depression, Indica strains could potentially bring on more severe symptoms. Patients should discuss Indica-Sativa hybrids with Dr. Khan and their local dispensary provider.

*Rule #3 Timing and Dosage*
The type of cannabis patients need in the morning may be completely different from what they need in the evening. For instance, patients suffering from morning nausea, midday stress, or evening relaxation require different delivery methods and strains of medicinal marijuana.

Medical marijuana can be ingested, smoked, vaporized, drank, taken in a capsule, and applied topically as a salve or ointment. Patients suffering from localized pain may benefit more from applying cannabis salves and other topical treatments rather than ingesting or smoking cannabis.

For asthma sufferers, smoking is out of the question, so they should try taking their medication in the form of a drink, tea, tincture, or other edible form.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6ccmppq*


----------

